# Describe your ex with a film title ?!



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

I saw this in the newspaper today and can think of quite a few. So ladies, describe your ex just using a film title ............


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Liar Liar
Gone with the wind
Sleeping with the Enemy


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

The Blob


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Grease


----------



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

Dumb & Dumber


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

gremlins


----------



## Arnies Mum (Dec 10, 2009)

These are making me laugh out loud.

Mine would be Psycho!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

Home Alone


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Definitely psycho, also cruel intentions and fatal attraction! 

It's good to laugh about it now!


----------



## Sweetmother (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Sorry for barging in but Can't stop laughing at the responses     .......mine is liar liar, dumb and dumber.....


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

grumpy old men. needs a course in anger management


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

10 things I hate about you

How to Lose Friends & Alienate People


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

misery


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

All of them in one title: The Good, The Bad and the Ugly


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

Shallow Hal!


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

This made me laugh out loud   Mine would also be 10 Things I hate about you or Psycho lol


----------



## kgemini (May 11, 2016)

Liar Liar and Psycho


----------



## loulu28 (Apr 16, 2015)

Men who stare at goats.


----------



## mrs_ss30 (Dec 4, 2012)

Jackass: the movie


----------



## Shamrock. (Jan 23, 2011)

The 40 year old virgin


----------



## S_Lauren24 (Mar 5, 2015)

Cast Away
Nothing In Common
Why Him?


----------



## Lilly08 (Jul 12, 2017)

Michimoo said:


> Liar Liar
> Gone with the wind
> Sleeping with the Enemy


hahahah I just found this thread and I can't stop laughing! 
Gone with the wind is a good one!


----------

